# KOHLER MV18 reving extremely high



## bertlong (Mar 8, 2012)

hi, i have just rebuild the carb on my kohler mv18 that is on my 1993 scag sthm front mount. all is well exsept for the fact that when the engine is given throttle, the rpms shoot up to the point were i have to kill the engine becuase the throttle is very unressposice when i try to bring it down.. Ithink it could possibly have to do with the governer but i didnt mess with that at all when i took the carb off. i simply took of the two returns sprngs and then re-enstalled them when i resembled the carb. advice is greatly appriciated!!!


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

You can download a manual at www.kohlerengines.com section 6 of the Magnum vertical around page 42 shows how to adjust governor linkage.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very possible you might have switched the springs around.Other possibility is linkage on wrong,or governor out of adjustment,


----------

